# Winter Training Ideas



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Roxy is leash reactive around other dogs. We made good progress on her behavior this summer and fall. However, as the weather gets colder, we don't run into too many people walking their dogs or leaving them outside. She has now reverted back to her excitable, barking lunges. She was a total embarassment at the vet the other day: barked the whole time. Roxy is 20 months olds and has passed AKC Star , beginning and intermediate training, and almost got her CGC (missed leaving the owner). We also had a personal trainer for a few weeks and she mentioned using an e collar for reactiveness to dogs. She currently is on an electric fence which she respects quite well. We haven't used the e collar because we think it may confuse her with the fence collar. Any suggestions?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get back into classes and work on socialization(not play, but at least distance) If you can find a class for reactive dogs, that would be best. The book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt is great for teaching exercises to reduce reactivity. I would invest in a copy and do the daily exercises outlined in the book.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you know any people with dogs that you
can set up a training date with?

visit pet stores.

hang out in front of the Vets office.

any neighbors with dogs?

ask the people that you know that had dogs
in their yards will they let them out for 5 minutes
or so so you can train.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. All of my neighbors have dogs that are smaller than some of Roxy's toys. They don't even bother to walk by my house anymore. I guess we will need to start visiting pet stores and walking around the vets office a hundred times again. I will look into getting the book also.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Roxygsd said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. All of my neighbors have dogs that are smaller than some of Roxy's toys. They don't even bother to walk by my house anymore. I guess we will need to start visiting pet stores and walking around the vets office a hundred times again. I will look into getting the book also.


 
I am a neighbor...


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, I've seen you post before. How is your GSD with other dogs?


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

An E collar was used on my rescue GSD for being mouthy with strangers (by previous owners). It backfired badly, I believe he now equates meeting new people with a shock and occasionally snaps, instead of mouthy puppy play. I am working hard to rehab him) Just an example of what can happen . . .


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Roxygsd said:


> Yes, I've seen you post before. How is your GSD with other dogs?


 
It depends, if I allow him to play, he will play according to their size, and how rough they play with him, if it is a matter of walking him he pays no mind ( watch me eat my words ) to another dog as we pass. 

Hunter and I are now heading to Partridge Creek once a week for him to be able to meet and greet more people. HE pays no mind to other dogs, unless it is a family who stops to talk to us, he just got a kiss from a Yorkie on Wednesday..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Having a clicker trained dog is really a huge help with reactive dogs...

They just made this a pay video, so it's up to you if you want to pay. But it has FANTASTIC information on how to train our reactive dogs to stop doing what they do..





 
These are free...


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's a home turf territorial issue with Roxy. We use Partridge Creek also and she does well meeting people and "usually" ignoring other dogs Roxy's favorite bench to socialize is outside Parisian. Maybe I'll see you there sometime.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Roxygsd said:


> I think it's a home turf territorial issue with Roxy. We use Partridge Creek also and she does well meeting people and "usually" ignoring other dogs Roxy's favorite bench to socialize is outside Parisian. Maybe I'll see you there sometime.


 
Looking forward to it, I kind of go out of may way to stop and check out other GSD's..so if you are there with Roxy, I will most likely stop and ask to pet your pup..We normally do 2 laps around, and stop at the doggie bakery, so far. If my wife comes, you will most likely see me outside of starbucks, and my wife waiving from inside at me.

Its funny, because people who say they have GSD's go out of their way to come check out Hunter, I am sure it is with any breed, but fun to watch..


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the video clips. Roxy walks well loose lease. I think I may have to up the value of the treats to distract her. The e-collar comment is confirming my hesitation to use one.


----------

